# 2009 Los Angeles Live Steamer's Railroad Museum Ghost Train



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Starting October 16th and running on the following days: 17, 18, 23, 24, 25, 29, 30th, leading upto the 31st.

Times are 7pm - 10pm.

Suggested donation of $5.00 per person.

Tickets are tax-deductible.

Ride takes about 20 - 25 minutes.

New scenes have been added this year.

The address is 5202 Zoo Drive, Los Angeles, CA 90027.

Come early, lines can be VERY long. (An hour or longer wait is not uncommon). Also children must be 34 inches tall to ride the trains.

For more information, go to the LALSRM website: http://www.lals.org/index.html


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

The pictures from 2008 look like alot of fun.


----------

